# Housing Projects



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I jetted a line at a housing project nearly two weeks ago. It's probably an 8"-10" line, worked from a 6" clean out. Got a call that it came back. Honored my 30 guarantee and here's what I pull out. No more guarantee on this line:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Looks like it may have been in there a long time ???


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It actually didn't look too old, but it's hard to tell. I kept pushing the stoppage and kept dropping it and going through it at different points. I was like WTF?! Initially I thought I had a real soft grease stoppage which is unusual. Hard grease yeah, but not too many soft stoppages in the PJ's. When I finally dragged it out it all made sense. Thank god the residents flush so many wipes and rags. I think that the ball of rags on my Warthog is what dragged it back. I knew I caught a big fish because of the way the water in the clean out was coming back at me as I retrieved my hose.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Did I mention that there were fu*king rats running around everywhere!? The vibration of the Warthog passing underground had them coming out of their holes.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Did I mention that there were fu*king rats running around everywhere!? The vibration of the Warthog passing underground had them coming out of their holes.




Bonus !!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Did I mention that there were fu*king rats running around everywhere!? The vibration of the Warthog passing underground had them coming out of their holes.


It's not nice to refer to the tenants that way....


That's a trophy wall hanger for sure!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> Did I mention that there were fu*king rats running around everywhere!? The vibration of the Warthog passing underground had them coming out of their holes.








OpenSights said:


> It's not nice to refer to the tenants that way....


That's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw it in Chicagoland Craigslist ..LMK sewer relining machine setup for $55k... same owner we gave him sh!t here for refusing to post intro and for whoring this site to hire techs for his company..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Saw it in Chicagoland Craigslist ..LMK sewer relining machine setup for $55k... same owner we gave him sh!t here for refusing to post intro and for whoring this site to hire techs for his company..


Is this the thread you meant to post in? If so you lost me....


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

When I suspect the line is clogged up with slop I go with this
https://www.seca.com.au/water-jetti...enz-golden-jet/enz-hrv-semi-radially-rotating
Not a warthog,, who wants to pull that back? Not me, push it out,,,,, that is if you were pushing,, I gotta push 97 percent of the time, maybe more.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Now I have to buy that. 

In this instance, I'm glad I pulled it out. The house trap was rat central.


----------

